# Givernay



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Just before "The Crash" somebody posted that you could overnight at Givernay with directions. We are off to Givernay this weekend so this info would be really handy . thanks


----------



## 88757 (May 9, 2005)

Think that was Nora and Neil and seem to recall that they're away at the moment. If my memory serves it was in a three storey car park at back and there was a sign for motorhomes. Think the charge was 3 euro and in fact was not collected!! I may well have got this all muddled and maybe if Nora and Neil are back they will give details.
enjoy your break.
Mary


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Ok bin there and dun it and its an excellent place to stop, now all I need is the database to put it in


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mike, any chance of you posting directions.
Cheers Sid


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Sid as you are entering Vernon turn left just before the river, it is signposted for Giverny. As you are entering the village there is a roundabout with parking either side, ignore these as they have very low height barriers, carry along for about 100mtrs and turn sharp left (signpost parking). this looks quite a narrow but is one way and OK. on the left there is free parking on three terraces, go to the top terrace this is where we stayed , its best to get there either after 1800hrs and stop the night or get there early in the morning if stopping elsewhere as it gets rather busy. The carpark is next to some cafes and the entrance to Monet's house and gardens.If you need any more info just ask


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Mike thats great. The wonderful thing about this site is you get so much information. My problem is collating it all. *My Documents* on my PC is full of information I have copied and pasted into Word documents.
We leave at 4 am in the morning, can't wait.
Will be in touch Cheers Sid


----------

